# My test track



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have received great advice on this forum. I would not have a single locomotive running without the great info. Even with all
the great advice I only have 2 locos running good enough for
rail service. LOL. I have learned something else. When I mention "my floor layout" I get advice like"mopac, get the trains off the floor and build a real layout" It is good advice. I have
decided to call my floor layout my test track. Here is a couple
pics of my "test track". The outside sidings are full of locos waiting for their turn in the repair shop.

















This is what happens if you don't have a real layout. You end up 
on the floor in the corner of a basement.

I am having a hard time hiding the remote switches wires under the concrete floor.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

At least you have a basement! I had to take over a spare bedroom. There is still a lot of floor space in the pictures not yet occupied with track.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks good! My test track is 2 sections of straight track which I prop up the drive wheels so that they turn freely. Also I have 3 locos a 12160, 307 and a 302 AC, all of none that run yet. I am refusing to give up and I will keep on plugging along as long as the wonderful advice from this forum continues! Some great advice and plenty of experience!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Mopac, I'm just kidding with you. Like Tom, I'm stuck in a spare bedroom. Wish I had a basement, but any space is better than no space.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a spare bedroom but it is a storage room right now. The basement would give me a
bigger area for a layout. Still hoping to build a 6 X 14 layout for S. I was thinking about sharing the layout with my O gauge but I might not.

I have some nice locomotives. Not many cars.

my loco roster:

2 atlantics - 302, 302AC
3 pacifics - 282,283,290
1 Hudson - 326
1 northern - 336

Not many left on my want list, I still want a 293 and a 312 K5, and then I will hope I quit buying any more steamers. 9 will be enough. How many can you run at a time? Then I
have 3 sets of A-B-A PA diesels. Missouri Pacific, Southern Pacific, Chesapeake & Ohio,
and many passenger cars. I already have too many trains. Never thought that was possible but it is. Passenger trains are not the originals, they are lionel. I don't want to be like that guy flyernut. He has 6 to 12 each of all the steamers. Too much frustrations for me.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Get some lumber and start building in that basement.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

mopac said:


> I have a spare bedroom but it is a storage room right now. The basement would give me a
> bigger area for a layout. Still hoping to build a 6 X 14 layout for S. I was thinking about sharing the layout with my O gauge but I might not.
> 
> I have some nice locomotives. Not many cars.
> ...


Who are you kidding. I saw the list of your HO, you could open a hobby shop! No such thing as enough engines, though I've cut back on purchases lately there is still some wants but not needs on my list.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Not to mention all his die-cast car collection.You do have some premier engines, in my opinion. I have so many 302's that I can't possibly tell you how many,lol...I have 3 Northerns, 4 Hudsons, 5-6 K-5's, a good dozen maybe of Pacifics of all cab numbers,not to mention my diesels. I too have the re-issue MP and NP sets, just love the color schemes...Let me take a week off of being retired and not doing anything, and I'll come down and help with a layout.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Cramden, you were not suppose to see that list. I swear there is 20 missing from that list.
LOL, I do not want to repeat a list like that in every scale. I have N,O, and G besides
HO and S. Maybe I will open a train store. And like flyernut said I have many thousands of
diecast cars. I have a heated and cooled storage unit rented. No wonder my wife was always mad at me. I don't anymore but I used to travel to diecast conventions. I always attended the dinners because it included a dinner car. I could usually sell the dinner car to pay for my trip. I got real lucky once. Dinner was 50 bucks and I sold the dinner car
for$720.00. True story. The people that put on the show sneaked 4 cars with mismatched white letter tires. Different brands of tires. And I got one. I took my son to that convention and paid for his dinner but I got the car. I got 120 for it with matched tires.
They had a warehouse sale at that convention. At the sale they sold 1/64 scale Johnny Lightnings for a buck a piece. My son and me took a station wagon. We could not get one more case of cars in that car. We were loaded. We rented tables at local diecast shows and sold them for 3 to 4 bucks a piece. They were all gone in about a month. I kinda miss those conventions but just don't do it anymore. I have gotten lazy. Made a lot of friends. They have diecast car forums just like our train forum.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Looks good! My test track is 2 sections of straight track which I prop up the drive wheels so that they turn freely.


Can you show a picture of this setup? I would be interested in how it works.

BTW, I am in the basement but am stuck in the furnace room that has a the sump pump, sandpoint, and water heater in it. I can barely get my 4x8 table in there with me beside it 

My kids are heading off to university shortly though and there will be some bedrooms freeing up...


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

mopac said:


> Cramden, you were not suppose to see that list. I swear there is 20 missing from that list.
> LOL, I do not want to repeat a list like that in every scale. I have N,O, and G besides
> HO and S. Maybe I will open a train store. And like flyernut said I have many thousands of
> diecast cars. I have a heated and cooled storage unit rented. No wonder my wife was always mad at me. I don't anymore but I used to travel to diecast conventions. I always attended the dinners because it included a dinner car. I could usually sell the dinner car to pay for my trip. I got real lucky once. Dinner was 50 bucks and I sold the dinner car
> ...


 I read most of the posts because I enjoy all things train related. Now you can open a hobby shop and a car lot!!!


----------

